# Favorite Duck Villager



## Sweetley (Oct 2, 2019)

I'm curious and would like to know which duck villager is your favorite and why.

I never really dealt with the duck villagers. It's that one species in Animal Crossing which I don't
hate but also not love, it's more neutral. The ducks which I like overall are Scoot, Weber as well
as Ketchup, although I never had Weber and Ketchup in any of my towns before.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 2, 2019)

My favorite Duck villager is Gloria. To be honest, while I am fond of birds in real life and even have an all-bird town in New Leaf, I'm not particularly fond of the Duck villagers in Animal Crossing. Not a whole lot of stellar designs compared to other species. Gloria is the undisputed best Duck for me personally due to the hair, the matching purple accents on her feathers, and her Snooty personality. She's the only Duck resident of any of my towns and is the Duck representative of the previously mentioned all-bird town. 

Other decent Ducks for me include Drake, Mallary, and Molly. Drake has that recognizable Mallard color pattern and that's pretty neat for me. Molly was the previous duck representative of my all-bird town before Gloria and she's pretty cute. Not much to say about Mallary, just another decent design as far as my tastes are concerned. That said, she's not _that_ interesting and there are a ton of other villagers who would get a spot in my towns over her.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Oct 2, 2019)

Joey is an ANGEL. I used to hate him because of his diaper, but he was in one of my towns forever ago and I fell in love with him.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 2, 2019)

Scoot

No further explanation needed.  He can just zip zoom to the top, thank you.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 2, 2019)

I don't have too many favorite duck villagers, but the ones I do like are Freckles, Fruity, Ketchup, Molly, and Weber. I love Freckles and think she is really cute and not all that ugly. Some people think she looks geeky, but not to me. Fruity and Ketchup have pretty unique names, which makes them special to me. Molly is a favorite because I had her in one of my towns before and she was really nice. Finally Weber is just cool to me, so yeah.


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 3, 2019)

Molly! Molly! Molly! What is there not to love??? She is the sunshine in my town.


----------



## duckykate (Oct 3, 2019)

i love ketchup and molly : )


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 4, 2019)

I like most of the ducks but I like the snooty ducks in particular. They look like a sassy duck clique, with Gloria being the leader or something. Currently I have Mallory and Freckles in my towns but I also really like Bill and Ketchup. Joey and Scoot also look like they could be a cute pair in town, being on the derpier side with diapers and an underwear hat (I know it's a hockey helmet but I'm gonna say they're undies )


----------



## Cheryll (Oct 4, 2019)

I voted for Molly. I was thinking, okay...a lot of people like Molly. It should be the top vote. And...I was right. Honestly, that didn't surprise me. Love Bill and Shinabiru. Sad Shinabiru is only in Gamecube


----------



## BluebearL (Oct 4, 2019)

Molly, scoot and ketchup are all awesome so it's hard to choose... I'm going to say molly because her name is awesome and Ketchup is very American sounding (the name) so it doesn't really resonate with me. Scoot is a very close second


----------



## Alyx (Oct 4, 2019)

Oh gosh, it's always going to be Weber and Derwin. I had both of them in my Gamecube town and I came to really love them. They're both so cute, especially Derwin with his glasses.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 4, 2019)

I have such a soft spot for Scoot and his little helmet. Not to mention he is green and wears a frog shirt, a clear Tad supporter at heart

Also I have NEVER heard of Shinabiru. Just when you thought you knew all the villagers...


----------



## seliph (Oct 4, 2019)

ketchup is my number one duckling 100%!!! i'd constantly ramble on about how i wished she was in new leaf because she's so cute and when she was finally announced in the amiibo card update thing i was so happy, baby tomato finally came home.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Oct 4, 2019)

Interestingly, i used to not like duck villagers until i saw one myself. Now i like Molly and Freckles


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 6, 2019)

Scoot! There are a lot of great duck villagers, but Scoot wins my vote hands down. He's the only duck villager I've had so far in any of my New Leaf towns. I vaguely remember having a duck villager in my GameCube town, but I can't remember who so they couldn't have stood out to me very much. But Scoot is just so fun to have around. He's adorable and some of the expressions he makes are so funny. I almost kept him permanently, but I had to rethink my villager house layout so unfortunately he had to go.


----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 7, 2019)

I love duck villagers so much! Drake is my favourite though, had him in my Wild World town and he was a blast.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Oct 9, 2019)

My favorite duck villagers are either Molly or Ketchup. Ketchup is such a cute name for an animal villager and he looks like a tomato ^^ and Molly is just so darn cute.

There's also a few other villagers worth mentioning like Scoot, Pompom is a cute name, Joey, I like how Derwin looks too, Billy I had him in Wild World once and Freckles isn't too bad either.

I kind of want to make a town full of duck villagers and name my town after some park. Ducks townies aren't bad and there's a lot of cute choices to pick from.


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 10, 2019)

I love so many ducks. If I had to choose one duck that was my favorite it would be Gloria because of her house.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 11, 2019)

I have many ducks but Joey is my favorite because he looks like a rubber ducky and he has the decency to cover his nether regions by wearing some form of pants.


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 12, 2019)

ketchup, scoot, miranda and mallary!


----------



## Hat' (Oct 17, 2019)

Drake and Molly are my favs because they look so innocent and cute. I especially like Molly's adorable little face.


----------



## niko2 (Oct 17, 2019)

Drake! I love his sweater and the way he bows, plus he's a lazy guy


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Oct 17, 2019)

Derwin! I know he's not the most popular but I love him so much! I think it's cool that he's one of the only villagers to wear glasses and he looks cute in them! I also love his lazy look he has all the time. He was in my ACGC town and were best friends so I love him.


----------



## Celinalia (Oct 18, 2019)

Molly! I'm definitely that stereotypical girl with the pink/white town and all the popular and cute villagers. Molly is my favorite of all the villagers tho and the only one I ever got a photo of. I literally love her so much


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 19, 2019)

Ketchup.
It's sweet looking.


----------



## ivanfox13 (Nov 17, 2019)

I never had a favorite Duck villager until i watched Vinny from Vinsauce play Animal crossing a few years ago. His love of Scoot the duck is contagious. If you're not a scoot fan, watch some clips of him playing New leaf and you will be a beliver lol.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 17, 2019)

Ketchup is CYOOT.
The only duck I really like. ^_^


----------



## mogyay (Nov 18, 2019)

definitely molly, i love her simple design, she's adorable! shout out to ketchup though, who doesn't love a tomato themed duck villager honestly


----------



## Nougat (Nov 18, 2019)

Tough choice between Bill and Molly, but I just like Bill too much not to choose him. I'll try and ignore the fact that he moved away all of the sudden and I don't have his card, but hey..


----------



## due (May 28, 2020)

Drake by a landslide and nobody can change my mind.
Mallary, Scoot, Ketchup, Molly, and Bill's designs are kind of cute. 
But none of the others really appeal to me


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 28, 2020)

i love ketchup!! its a shame i had to pass her when on an island bc i have too many peppies


----------



## Lattecakes (May 28, 2020)

I really like Ketchup because she is currently on my island and she is awesome! And she looks very unique with her likeness to a tomato likeness. I also like Molly because she was in my NL town and I remember her being an absolute delight. Now honorable mentions, I have no experience of Scoot or Joey, but I've seen clips of them and so I adore them too. They are so cute!! Joey is like a lil baby duck (since he wears a diaper LOL) and to me Scoot looks like a lil baby too except his diaper is on his head LOOLL (yes, I am well aware it is a helmet but it still lowkey looks like a diaper). And you gotta love Joey's brows and little bitty eyes to contrast. And with Scoot, I love his shade of green with the little pink cheeks, so adorbs!


----------



## Seastar (May 28, 2020)

I voted for multiple but I forgot to click Molly. Lol Oops.
My top favorite duck is Pate. It's mainly because she was one of my first villagers and I feel very attached. (even though she left me...)


----------



## xara (May 28, 2020)

ketchup and molly - i dont really care for the duck villagers but molly and ketchup are adorable ;;


----------



## 0ni (May 28, 2020)

Molly is so adorable, I know she is the obvious choice but its for GOOD REASON - she is just so small and soft looking


----------



## Vextro (May 30, 2020)

I only really had one and that was in new leaf when I had Molly, she was so adorable! I liked talking with her, one of my more favorite villagers but then she just moved out one day and that was a little upsetting


----------



## Alessio (May 31, 2020)

Bill, I found im so nostalgic


----------



## fortheroadkill (May 31, 2020)

I've always liked Drake.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 2, 2020)

I like Bill, Ketchup and Molly the most (seems they're the most popular as well according to the poll). Overall I'm not a huge fan of the duck villagers though!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jun 2, 2020)

Before NH, I didn't really have a favourite duck because I never really cared about any of them.

But since I chose Pompom as my peppy villager, she's become not just my favourite of the duck villagers, but also one of my favourite peppy villagers! Every day I always find her outside Resident Services, either dancing or singing and it is so adorable!! ❤


----------



## Faux (Jun 7, 2020)

Turns out I don't like many duccks ...  Went through them and had to pick Quillson.  He looks like a nerd, which is a great vibe.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Molly by a longshot, although I like Scoot too


----------



## Bethboj (Jun 8, 2020)

Love ketchup  so adorable!


----------



## PugLovex (Jun 8, 2020)

i really like ketchup! her design is unique


----------



## Koi Fishe (Jun 10, 2020)

Molly and Ketchup are so cuteee ;w;


----------



## AntiJupiter (Jun 20, 2020)

I love Scoot and Ketchup!


----------



## CrestFallen (Aug 10, 2020)

Molly is just so sweet and cute! Ketchup makes me laugh tho (in a good way lol)


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Aug 26, 2020)

Mallary is the one duck I adore the most here, she was one of my starter villagers back in Wild World where she also lived in my town for quite a while. Besides, Mallary's also one of my favorite snooties. 

I also like Ketchup.


----------



## Hypno KK (Aug 26, 2020)

I voted for Molly and Freckles.

Molly's design is so cute. She's one of the most natural-looking ducks but at the same time she's adorable, which is a perfect combination.

Freckles because I had her in my town in NL for ages. She's a complete weirdo but I really like her and think she's hilarious. She strikes me as kind of tomboy (with her swimming and fishing stuff) but she's a peppy and that makes her pretty unique to me. Also, as far as ducks with human features go, the freckles aren't half bad.

Now hair and makeup on ducks, on the other hand


----------



## hakutaku (Aug 26, 2020)

It's really hard to choose between Molly and Deena, both being normal ducks and all, but Deena edges it out a little bit just because I've had her longer. They're both excellent though, and Molly's design is exceptionally adorable.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Aug 27, 2020)

Omg I love the ducks so much and I would love an all-duck town. Not only are they cute irl, but the designs in ac are so cute. My fav is Quillson, because I had him in my NL town and I fell in love with his smug personality and how unpopular he is. I understand why he is unpopular, but I have sympathy for him and gave him a chance. So glad I did. He was so cute and amazing. I also love Deena, Drake, Bill and Derwin. Deena because I had her as well and she is underrated as well. Drake because his cute design and jock fits so well. Bill is cute and a nice colour. And Derwin because he looks like a geeky gamer and is scared of finding his girl. But one day, he will find a cute lil girl duck that will love him ❤. Honestly almost all the ducks are rlly cute and I would be happy with most of them, only exception tho is Gloria. I had her once and her design put me off, also I never rlly liked snooties.

So in conclusion, ducks are the best species in the game for me.


----------



## Jhine7 (Aug 27, 2020)

I went with the majority and voted Molly as being my favorite duck.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 1, 2020)

The only Duck that I like is Molly. :/ It’s kinda sad since I like ducks.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 1, 2020

I just don’t like their designs.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Sep 2, 2020)

Gah! I got so excited about voting for freckles that I forgot to vote for the other ducks I like. I like pate and scoot and Miranda so much too! In fact, ducks are one of the species that is really growing on me. Molly is cute too of course!

but freckles is special somehow, maybe because I am a freckley girl myself


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 8, 2020)

Probably the cutest  little queens:
Molly and Ketchup


----------



## diosita (Sep 11, 2020)

I had to vote for ketchup bc she’s my baby but BILL IS A SWEET BABY AND HE DESERVES MORE RECOGNITION.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 19, 2020)

Molly and Ketchup. Ketchup looks funny


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Sep 20, 2020)

Definitely Molly. She looks so much like a real duck that it is quite cute haha


----------

